# Cemetery scene



## cbishop (Nov 26, 2018)

Anyone have any pics of thier cemetery scene in thier layout? Ive got tombstones on the way.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I hope you get some photos posted on this thread, I'm dying to see them.


----------



## cbishop (Nov 26, 2018)

Haha! Me too. Im excited to build it, i just need a starting point


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Search for videos on You Tube for Wunderland in Hamburg. They have a cemetary scene but I don't know in which video it appears.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't have anything built yet, but I've seen a lot of various gravestones and fencing for cemeteries that you can 3D-print in thingiverse.com.  Most are for D&D games, but they're easy to resize. I think for converting from 28mm figures to HO you would reduce the model size to 70%.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=86009&highlight=Cemetery


----------



## cbishop (Nov 26, 2018)

Thank you! That looks great!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

cbishop said:


> Thank you! That looks great!!



I can't find anymore.
I know there are more on the site.

Here is a little one,
https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=169489&highlight=Cemetery

Maybe Spence added to it since he posted that?

I think he might have me on his ignore list so he might not see this post. :dunno:

Still looking.


----------

